
You Might Also Like This Merger: Israel's Taboola, Outbrain to Join Forces - JetSpiegel
https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/.premium-you-might-also-like-this-merger-israel-s-taboola-outbrain-to-join-forces-1.7941500
======
bediger4000
My personal experience with mergers is that prices usually go up (never down,
might stay the same), customer service becomes less useful, and useful or
unique products go away.

I applaud the merger of Taboola and Outbrain. Maybe you should do some domain
name consolidation, too? You know, synergetically combine things, simplify
them? Make them easier to block for my house with dnsmasq?

